# CHISINAU - the capital of M O L D O V A



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*M o l d o v a *

Many people in the world have never heard about Moldova. Then follow timid wild guesses of its location: Africa! Asia! No? Where it may be? So, the time to tell the world about Moldova came! To start, this small former Soviet Republic is a landlocked country sandwiched between Romania to the west and Ukraine to the east.

The Principality of Moldavia, established in 1359, was bounded by the Carpathian mountains in the west, Dniester river in the east, and Danube and Black Sea in the south. Moldavia was invaded repeatedly by Crimean Tatars and, since the 15th century, by the Turks. In 1538, the principality became a tributary to the Ottoman Empire, but it retained internal and partial external autonomy.
After the failure of the 1991 Soviet coup d'état attempt, on August 27, 1991, Moldova declared its independence. 

Moldova's proximity to the Black Sea gives it a mild and sunny climate: the summers are warm and long, with temperatures averaging about 20 °C (68 °F), and the winters are relatively mild and dry, with January temperatures averaging −4 °C (25 °F). 


Moldova remains one of the poorest countries in Europe in terms of GDP per capita. According to UN , the country takes the 136 place in terms of GDP (nominal) per capita among such countries as: Sudan, Yemen and Papua New Guinea. However the huge economic activity occurs in the informal sector and is not reflected in GDP data. The absolute poverty rate is relatively low: - *2.8 *% _/* population living under 2 dollar a day (international poverty line) _ (in Liberia - 97.8, Iraq - 21.4 Venezuela - 12.9 Thailand - 3.5 Turkey - 2.6 Malaysia - 2.3 Argentina - 1.87 )


*Area: 33,846 km 2
Population: 3,5 million (2011)*











*C h i s i n a u*

_According to January 2011 official estimates, Chisinau proper has a population of 664,700. Ethnic composition: Moldovans - 72%, Russians - 13,9%, Ukrainians - 8,3%, and other. As the most economically and socially important municipality in Moldova, the city has a broad range of educational facilities ( 23 universities) 
In the chaos of the Second World War Chisinau was almost completely destroyed. The city had lost about 70% of its buildings – the earthquake of 1940 and the air raids contributing to the largest part of this. As you can imagine, after five decades of Soviet rule, the architecture of some city areas is hideous and uninspiring. The majority of the middle and working class population lives in blocks of flats. These look standardly, maybe not too nice but are not "dangerous" as similar areas may be considered to be in Western Europe or the United Kingdom. 

Do not come to Moldova expecting Western standards everywhere, but the situation is improving every year. Here you can see 4 and 5 star hotels, great restaurants and cafes, coffee houses and bars. There are excessive number of shops, malls and trade centers in Chisinau, including larges western style malls "Dova Mall" and "Megapolis Mall" 
_

http://www.culiuc.com
























































http://www.skytower.md/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://lx-photos.livejournal.com




































http://www.newmoldova.com/


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexeiss


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alexeiss
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zmac-2010/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dennisdel/ 
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natamold/
http://quadratus.files.wordpress.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phespirit/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.newmoldova.com


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

CHISINAU is a city of hot east-european girls.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice to see pictures of this almost unknown city.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Train station of Chisinau, Republic of Moldova by frans.sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Feeding the pigeons (Nativity Cathedral, Chişinău, Moldova) by frans.sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Chisinau ! by frans.sellies, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

City Gates


Gates - Chisinau, Moldova by whl.travel, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Triumphal Arch


Triumphal Arch - Chisinau, Moldova by whl.travel, on Flickr​


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

******************************************************

*Dan Balan, popular moldavian singer, born in Chisinau* 

******************************************************


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://koshattenn.livejournal.com
http://www.stophavingaboringlife.com
http://aramis7.livejournal.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://dzeso.livejournal.com
http://www.newmoldova.com


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

I never heard of this city but it's nice
and the people are beautiful.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Cool pics from Chisinau, Moldova....:cheers2:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natamold
http://jainmoldova.blogspot.com
http://leannasroots.blogspot.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Tita, Madonnagirl and Linguine, thanks for comments!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

*People and nightlife*


















































http://www.allfun.md


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

* Chisinau is a good place for food lovers. 
There are 183 restaurants and cafes*


*Some restaurants:*
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































http://www.allmoldova.com/catering/restaurants.html








http://www.m-club.md


























































http://www.alllady.md


----------



## drowningman666 (Nov 5, 2007)

the city looks nice and clean itself, and I see that you have lots of nice chicks out there


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://benia.livejournal.com








https://picasaweb.google.com








https://picasaweb.google.com/110547901017099516656


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.newmoldova.com

















http://www.clubroyalpark.md

















http://www.nobil.md/


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.alllady.md


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.allmoldova.com







































http://shoppingmalldova.md


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice city and people!!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maroshka69


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sergelus









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/natamold










by BarbaraAnna


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://hnkomg.blu.livefilestore.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/953343


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.renaissance.md


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

belli ragazze from Chisinau!:cheers:


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Great city, very green.... the girls are beautiful, wow
I've heard about Moldavia since 2005, when O-Zone made success around the world. Here in Brazil everybody tryed to sing "Despre tine" and "Dragostea Din Tei" but your language were too difficult for us :lol: 
Cool thread, btw, Salutari!kay:


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ thanks 










http://www.logisticsmoldova.com



































http://eurosymbols.blogs.ku.dk



























http://www.allmoldova.com








http://adventuresinbessarabia.blogspot.com


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

MallDOVA by theleakybrain, on Flickr


MallDOVA by theleakybrain, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

Stefan cel Mare Park, Chisinau, Moldova by BBM Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/natasha_leto/tags/chisinau/









http://www.allfun.md


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://www.newmoldova.com


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice city!


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dolbi55/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dolbi55/


----------

